# صور لإختراق جدار الصوت



## شيراد الجزائر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الصورة أكبر مرفقةhttp://www6.0zz0.com/2008/11/20/10/196735118.jpg


----------



## جاسر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جميل جداً هذا التنسيق 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## محمد عثمان الباز (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تحياتي لك علي هذه الصور


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور كانت أكثر ولكن أغلبها للأف-14 ولذا قررت إختصار المشاركة على هذه الصور فقط . . .
شكرا للإهتمام


----------



## fullbank (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## zibara (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مميز دائماً 
صور مهمة
شكراً
تحياتي


----------



## zibara (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مميز دائماً 
صور مهمة
شكراً
تحياتي


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.*​


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

تحياتي وشكرا


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو اثرائنا بصور وبحوث اكثر
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بوركت اخي الحبيب


----------



## eng.sarab (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك اخي علي الصور
.
.
.
sarab​


----------



## hassan_lb (20 ديسمبر 2008)

Schockwaves:
They result from the deceleration of the airplane from supersonic to subsonic speed. but carefully, what we are seeing ist not the schockwave itself, becaus schockwaves are just some millimeters thick. What we are seeing is the condensation of the water molecules in the air due to the sudden increase in the pressure after the schockwave


----------



## سيف عماد (16 يناير 2009)

تسلم على هاي الصور


----------



## فتى الاجواء (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأندلسية (2 فبراير 2009)

عجبنى اختراق اف 18


----------



## عمار الحجي (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور كتير على ها الصورة


----------



## m.zidan (20 فبراير 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعة
سبحان الله


----------



## 1_hamzeh (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي لكن انا بدي افهم الصوره في هذه الحالة بتكون عند سرعة معينة ؟؟؟؟


----------

